
Running Windows Software on ARM Devices with Wine - mivanchev
https://gist.github.com/MIvanchev/14de59fa2552d315ac74c30cf1c0b01e
======
ezoe
Using Wine on ARM computer to run Windows program, it even requires you to to
custom build kernel, compile Windows program to ARM target, all for.. for a
Text Editor? Really?

Come to think of it, When I converted myself to Windows user to GNU/Linux
user, I studied a lot about Wine. All knowledge was unnecessary for I find
GNU/Linux and its ecosystem is much better than Windows.

~~~
aasasd
Ironically, programs that one is likely to really miss in Unixes are probably
closed-source. (I'm still mourning the absence of Totalcmd and Foobar2000.)

~~~
Waterfall
Try deadbeef, it doesn't make real playlists (once changed they can't revert)
but it's a carbon copy from another windows to linux convert. The UI editor is
also substantially better. I just made an account to post this comment, so PM
me for more details. It's all open source!

~~~
corey_moncure
If it doesn't support FB2K's input plugins, then it's just dead beef to me.

~~~
Waterfall
Input plugins? It has lots of identical plugins. Give it a try.
deadbeef.sourceforge.net/plugins.html

------
selimnairb
Just learn Emacs.

~~~
slacka
Other tools are not always an option. For example, I used CrossOver(Wine) to
run WinMerge which had a plugin to support our company's workflow. Wine
allowed me to stick with Linux without any time wasted.

Over the years, I've tried several native Linux alternatives. All of them
would require a huge time investment to replaced the missing features.

~~~
beatgammit
Would it be possible to change the company's workflow to be less reliant on a
single program's features?

------
cwyers
That seems like an awfully convoluted way to get a text editor for Linux.

~~~
azahk
Don't think there's anything in the world that compares to Notepad++.

~~~
thuf1r
I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not, but just in case, there are dozens of
editors that are way better than notepad++. Feature rich ones like Sublime
Text, or VS Code, or simple ones like xed / gedit.

~~~
gambiting
Sublime and VS Code are both huge in size and work rather slowly on older
machines, despite being nothing else but text editors. I do support OP's
statement - Notepad++ is the best text editor available(on windows).

~~~
mivanchev
Yep, I'm surprised how quickly we phase out perfectly healthy machines, just
because the software quality keeps getting lower and lower. It's not good for
the climate, among other things. I appreciate how zealous the Notepad++
developers are about performance and efficiency.

